# deer meat



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I read somewhere that deer meat should be frozen first to kill parasites. I can't find the info now that I'm feeding 100% raw. Is this true? If it is, who long should it be kept frozen?


----------



## capodtc (Oct 12, 2012)

yes.. it is usually good to freeze meat for 3 days before feeding to pets.
this video is really informative IMO


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm at work & can't play the video...

What's the purpose in freezing the meat first?


----------



## capodtc (Oct 12, 2012)

to remove parasites that may possibly be present


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh - well, freezing may kill the bugs, but they'll still be there. Dead/frozen bug bodies.

I freeze about 3/4 of the meat we buy for Ziva, only because I don't want it to spoil in the frig. The remainder gets washed & then I'll usually marinate in something for 1-2 days.


----------



## capodtc (Oct 12, 2012)

ya well dead bugs wont harm your dog.. live ones definitely would.. and if you watch the video, she explains that parasites usually exist in the GI tract of the animal and they only become a risk in muscle meat when they travel out of the gut or intestines. so freezing the meat is actually a precaution in case any parasites actually did leave the GI tract and went to the other parts of the body that you would be feeding your dog.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll definitely watch the video after work. Hope people don't think this is an OK practice to do with the meats they eat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would freeze venison first before feeding. I fed a heart that was a couple days old(never frozen) and Kacie became ill...she was also drinking out of a wading pool we had placed our pond plants in temporarily so it could have been the water that made her sick~though she drank out of the pond often with no ill effects, and it was Nov when this happened, so warm water wasn't an issue. 

I don't take chances any longer, just freeze a few days now. My BIL who's been a hunter forever, said he would never eat fresh venison organs, always freeze first(old hunter's tale?)


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't take chances any longer, just freeze a few days now. My BIL who's been a hunter forever, said he would never eat fresh venison organs, always freeze first(old hunter's tale?)


Could be - my husband says the same thing. 

We feed raw and my husband is a deer hunter so naturally our dogs eat venison. I always freeze it first.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Taken from this website: Myths About Raw: Will my dog aquire parasites from raw meat?

Freezing meat can help kill many parasites (such as the parasite present in salmon that CAN cause a deadly disease in dogs; freezing fresh raw salmon, steelhead, trout, and other salmonids for at least 24 hours before feeding effectively disposes of the parasite. Cooked salmon does not carry the parasite.). As long as one exercises caution in obtaining their meat, parasites are a non-issue. If feeding fresh salmonids or wild game, it is recommended that the meat be deep frozen for at least 24 hours before feeding for salmonids and one month for wild game.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We feed venison to the dogs and eat it ourselves, always frozen first! We eat 1-2 year old venison and the dogs get anything older. As long as it has not thawed and frozen again and isn't freezer burnt you can keep it a looooooong time! My friend gives me venison she thinks is too old for her to eat and half the time we eat it instead of giving it to the dogs.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Personally, I don't bother freezing stuff first (expect the stuff I buy in bulk).

My dogs catch, kill and eat wild rabbits and other critters and have no ill effects.

Well, they did once get tape worms from the fleas on the rabbits but a quick worming took care of that.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I freeze mine for a few days (3-5) before cooking. Never have fed raw so no real input there


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I freeze mine, then thaw it when I need it and cook it up. 
Koda rarely gets meat that's actually raw.  Matt says that she's the canine queen and needs all her food cooked special. I have a never-ending list of doggy-meal recipes that are all natural and good for her to eat.


----------



## Kalidinrs (Oct 25, 2012)

*Menu Ideas*



GsdLoverr729 said:


> I freeze mine, then thaw it when I need it and cook it up.
> Koda rarely gets meat that's actually raw.  Matt says that she's the canine queen and needs all her food cooked special. I have a never-ending list of doggy-meal recipes that are all natural and good for her to eat.



I have been reading some of the raw food discussions on the website and it seems that a lot of the diets are personal preference not one that people universally agree on. I have a 1 year old Male GSD who has been on Purina his whole life. He does seem to always be shedding, a little on the thin side, VERY anxious and stressed out especially if we leave him home. 

I was thinking that maybe a RAW diet would help as maybe he is just not getting what he needs. WE used to feed our dogs leftovers and scraps but have not given him any as i have 2 young kiddos and just wanted to keep him away from desiring table food, but maybe need to switch to raw. 

We have access to deer meat year round and also wild hog. Are these ok for him to eat, anything i should stay away from? Also, would plan to add chicken and beef to diet. 

Anyways, main question is can you post some menu ideas? Hoping to get a 3-4 day rotational meal plan for him so i know what i need. I like to be organized. lol


----------



## Kalidinrs (Oct 25, 2012)

oh yeah. i have read that elk antlers are good "chew toys" for them. Do whitetail and axis work too? probably a dumb question but thats what we have here, elk are harder to come by unless you buy at store and of course looking to cut cost if i can.


----------

